# Reasonable Prices for Tailoring/Alterations?



## weezerdog (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey everyone, great forum here. Quick question about tailoring/alterations. What is the going rate to have a sport coat taken in at the back/waist an inch or two and raise a single sleeve about a 1/4 inch or so? My tailor quoted me a price of $48.00 USD which I feel is a tad steep. For those of you familiar with tailors in Boston, I am using Frank's Tailoring in the downtown crossing area. I am usually satisfied with his work but I think I might be getting overcharged here. Thoughts?


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

When I get sleeves taken in on a jacket, I usually pay around $30 so that doesn't seem too high...unless I'm getting ripped off too.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

If you are satisfied with the work, then stick with him. When it comes to tailors and auto repair, you are always better off sticking with someone who does good work and whom you can trust. I don't go to the cheapest tailor in town, and there's a reason for that.



weezerdog said:


> Hey everyone, great forum here. Quick question about tailoring/alterations. What is the going rate to have a sport coat taken in at the back/waist an inch or two and raise a single sleeve about a 1/4 inch or so? My tailor quoted me a price of $48.00 USD which I feel is a tad steep. For those of you familiar with tailors in Boston, I am using Frank's Tailoring in the downtown crossing area. I am usually satisfied with his work but I think I might be getting overcharged here. Thoughts?


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Prices are going to vary based on geography, but I pay around $28 to have both sleeves taken up/down here in Cincinnati.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Pardon the ignorance here, but when you say sleeves up, do you mean actually raising the armhole? I wasn't aware that could be done (own ignorance, I'm sure).


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> If you are satisfied with the work, then stick with him. When it comes to tailors and auto repair, you are always better off sticking with someone who does good work and whom you can trust. I don't go to the cheapest tailor in town, and there's a reason for that.


Sage advice. Here in Madison, WI shortening two sleeves will run you $30 or so, from my trusted local tailor. She is middle of the road price-wise, but with superior quality. We have reached the point where she knows what I prefer and can get things right on the first go around.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ Agreed on the sage advice. If they do good work stick with what you've got.

If you really look hard you may be able to find someone who will do it for half what you're paying now,.....And they will Fu*k it up good and proper! (then you'll be really happy that you saved some of your hard earned money right?)

I have one of two people do my alterations; one is a tailor who's work is sublime, the other is a seamstress and she does very good work as well. My seamstress charges $30.- to bring in the sides of a jacket and another $20.- to cut the sleeves back to my length. A flat $15.- to hem trousers in any style I prefer, (blind hem, non-blind, or cuffed) 

Of course the Tailor is more expensive but only slightly.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

The price is within range, but as everyone says what matters most is whether you are happy with the work. I would add, though, that you might also want to be happy with your working relationship with the alterations tailor. I've had a number who've made unpleasant comments about my requests (e.g. no break), and who have been generally condescending despite displaying his or her ignorance on a number of sartorial matters. I've tolerated this from a few because the work was good and I was in places where I didn't have much choice. The problem is that if you have to grit your teeth through the good times, what happens during the bad times? (The more I think of it now, it sounds like a marriage this whole tailor client thing, even at this minor level of alterations.) I go to a person locally with whom it is not easy to communicate my requests (my spanish is wanting and his english in non-existent), but he does good work and really tries to understand what I want. So when he makes a mistake and then wants to charge me to fix it, it is easier not to gripe about it, or feel as if I am being taken advantage of.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Earlier today, I was happy to pay $36 to have both sleeves taken up on a Barbour coat - modern fabric; not waxed. The job involved removing a buckle strap and snaps on each sleeve, shortening both the outer fabric and the lining and hemming the sleeves. This is a talented seamstress who has done all my clothing for years.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

My tailor in Waltham MA (just outside of Boston) charges $32 to shorten sleeves on a jacket. It would be more to have it taken in the waist. I believe my guy in Nashua is a little less than this. 
Tom


----------



## weezerdog (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input, it appears that the prices are within an acceptable range. Cheers.


----------

